# New Yorker Boiler Model # FR-122-W



## JohnH1 (Jan 9, 2009)

Low water pressure


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Yep, low water pressure.
Does your system have a manual bypass you can use to add water to the boiler.

Need to replace the autofill if it isn't working.


PS: Check to make sure the manual valve before the autofill is open.


----------



## Pudge565 (Jan 27, 2008)

Ok thanks for the replies. I am not sure if it has a manual bypass, I am pretty sure that it does not. What does the autofill thing look like? I think I know what it is but I'm not sure and can't seem to find a picture of one.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Depends if its a B&G or Watts or Taco.

It will be on your cold water line to the boiler. Probably have a lever on it that flips up or a thumb screw to turn in to add water manually. 

Can you take pics of your boiler and post them.


----------



## Pudge565 (Jan 27, 2008)

Yes I can take pictures and post them today. I will do so as soon as i get home.


----------



## Pudge565 (Jan 27, 2008)

Ok here are some pictures.

This one is what I think is the auto fill valve:



















This is a pic of the plumbing for the inlet:










Here is the expansion tank:










Thoughts and opinions appreciated.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Ok.

The green device in the first pic is your auto waterfeed and relief valve set up.
The plug in the relief valve is a bomb waiting to go off.
You'll need to replace that whole assembly. And then pipe the relief to within 6" of the floor.
Your water is leaking out your circ's top flange gasket, that needs replaced.


The hand valve on the right, just above the circ, may be a manual feed. Can't tell from here.

Fix those other things before you have a catastrophic failure, that harms you or others.


----------



## Pudge565 (Jan 27, 2008)

beenthere said:


> Ok.
> 
> The green device in the first pic is your auto waterfeed and relief valve set up.
> The plug in the relief valve is a bomb waiting to go off.
> ...


Ok thank you. No that valve just shuts off the flow to the overflow tank; which, is very old and not the newer bladder type. Unfourtunatley we are on a tight budget right now. Would the water feed and relief vavle be available at either HD or Lowe's? I cringe at the idea of buying from them but well I guess we will have to. Also the circ pump has been like that for awhile. Is fixing the flange an easy fix? And when I was looking at the circ pump while taking pics it looks like it is accually leaking from a small hole on the bottom side of the circ pump. That is not the worst part though. Last time my brother fixed this unit (the gasket around the water coil went bad) he half ass made a new gasket and it still leaked so he just JB welded around it. I yelled at him for that one. I will fix it myself then I know it will get done right.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Doubt HD or Lowes will have them. But neve hurts to check.

Spring may not have enough tension on circ. Or, the bearing assembly is worn out. If its worn out, you want to replace it before it lets loose and you have no heat on any floor.

I wouldn't let your brother touch my water heater, let alone boiler. If he does that kind of work(not meant to be rude, just honest).


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

You need those leaks fixed. Or the fresh water always being added will KILL your boiler. Which won't be cheap to replace.


----------



## Pudge565 (Jan 27, 2008)

beenthere said:


> Doubt HD or Lowes will have them. But neve hurts to check.
> 
> Spring may not have enough tension on circ. Or, the bearing assembly is worn out. If its worn out, you want to replace it before it lets loose and you have no heat on any floor.
> 
> I wouldn't let your brother touch my water heater, let alone boiler. If he does that kind of work(not meant to be rude, just honest).


Oh trust me I am with you. But it is not my boiler it is my parents ( I do live there.) I think I know more about this stuff than he does as when I asked him what the green things were and what they did he said he didn't know. He also tried to tell me the circ pump was bad when I heard it running and pushing water. Also what would cause the pressure relief vavle to leak while the unit runs? It is a slow steady stream. The vavle was replaced about a year and a half ago when the burner motor was replaced. It may be the temp settings (not set by my brother) which are set at 160F and 180F low and high respectivley. They were set by the last service tech about 5 years ago. The unit since then has only been cleaned and serviced by my brother.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Expansion tank is probably full. And until now. Everytime the burner ran and brought the water temp up. The pressure went to 30PSIG and the relief valve did its job. And now its seat is worn out, scared, or dirt is in it.


----------



## Pudge565 (Jan 27, 2008)

beenthere said:


> Expansion tank is probably full. And until now. Everytime the burner ran and brought the water temp up. The pressure went to 30PSIG and the relief valve did its job. And now its seat is worn out, scared, or dirt is in it.


Ok so are those temp settings normal?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Yes. Those are normal settings for a boiler with tankless hot water coil.


----------



## Pudge565 (Jan 27, 2008)

Ok thank you for al your help. I will let you know how it all turns out.


----------

